# Hoover crappie



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

I have seen a lot of posts about Hoover crappie. I was curious about the best boat ramp(s) to use for the spring crappie bite in April/ may. I do most of my fishing at the 3 canal lakes in west central ohio and was wondering how much deeper the crappie are caught during the spawn stages on Hoover. Feel free to shoot me a pm if you dont want your post to be public .. thanks


----------



## winewomenwalleye (Sep 27, 2014)

The Red Bank Road Marina Ramp is pretty good in my opinion. Steep enough and deep enough to get in and out. Not sure when the docks go back though. Parking is easy there and little convenient store as you turn in for snacks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is not difficult to find or catch crappie in Hoover, very high population and just fish typical spring tactics anywhere on the lake and you will catch crappie. 1-10 FOW will be best in spring, move deeper post spawn for structure oriented or suspended crappie. This is no secret being revealed, just typical on any somewhat clear water lakes that average deeper depths.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

There's so many crappie to be had in that lake come spawn. It can be pretty simple to catch them without knowing the lake as well. Like Lundy said, normal spring tactics work well, so find some lay downs and have at it. Ive talked to guys who have hadd 100+ fish days out of kayaks in areas you can't even get a boat into (But I'll leave the location a mystery  ). Dont discount fishing a little deeper though either. People flock to that lake to put a minnow out in 6" of water, even during pre spawn. Last year my wife and I were in the area without the boat so decided to stop by the boardwalk and wet a line for a few minutes. You couldnt even find a place to stand on the walkway in the backwater areas because so many people were fishing-- and no one was catching anything. We walked past everyone out to deeper flooded timber and SLAMMED the big crappies dipping jigs. Folks couldnt believe we were catching them deeper than a foot


----------

